# Milwaukee Crowd Turns Violent After Police Fatally Shoot Armed Man



## Kraut783 (Aug 14, 2016)

Four businesses burned, locals shooting at fire department responding to fires......crazy times.

Violence Erupts in Milwaukee After Fatal Police Shooting


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 14, 2016)

So... react swiftly and  violently to an incident for which details still need to be reviewed.

Brilliant!

The people participating in the subsequent violence were just looking for a "reason" to rationalize such behavior.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fucking shit show.  We have been receiving threats that they're going to rush our gates at State Fair Park for over a week now, specifically on this day so this is an interesting coincidence.  We have enough police and security in the park and on standby to occupy most large cities, so they're welcome to push their luck. 

Nothing but a bunch of fucking savages that are way too prevalent across the country.  Shooting at firemen now?  Christ.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 14, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> So... react swiftly and  violently to an incident for which details still need to be reviewed.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> The people participating in the subsequent violence were just looking for a "reason" to rationalize such behavior.



Yes, it's only an excuse.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 14, 2016)

Scott Walker has activated the National Guard in response to the Milwaukee protests
The Latest: Governor activates National Guard in Milwaukee


----------



## Muppet (Aug 14, 2016)

Fucking hood rats just want and need a reason to act the fucking fool. Did anybody see the reporter interview the brother of the dumb ass shot? Kid blames the cops on the burning/looting and "not protecting us". "They be doing this to us". Savages. And my mind will not be changed on this feeling, so don't attempt. I am tired of seeing this shit. 

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2016)

It is interesting to see the father take some accountability.  For whatever that's worth...

_Smith's father, Patrick Smith, told FOX 6 Milwaukee it was his son whose was killed by a police officer on Saturday night and blames himself for his son's death.
'When they see the wrong role model, this is what you get.   'Being on the street, doing things of the street life: Entertaining, drug dealing and pimping and they’re looking at their dad like "he’s doing all these things".   'I got out of jail two months ago, but I’ve been going back and forth in jail and they see those things so I’d like to apologize to my kids because this is the role model they look up to.
'Now somebody got killed reaching for his wallet, but now they can say he got a gun on him and they reached for it. And that’s justifiable,' Patrick Smith told FOX 6.  _

Milwaukee police in violent standoff with crowd after fatal shooting


----------



## Gunz (Aug 14, 2016)

This has gotten way out of hand. If cops can't defend themselves in high crime areas without fear of a riot, what's the point of their risking their lives for people who hate them? 

Look at Baltimore. Three of the cops involved were black. Almost half the police force is black. The police chief is black. The DA is black. The mayor is black. The US Atty General is black. The President is black. Where is the racism?


----------



## Rapid (Aug 14, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> This has gotten way out of hand.



Nah, if you ask BLM, this is just starting.






"They white, beat they ass!" "They beating up every white person!"


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 14, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> Nothing but a bunch of fucking savages that are way too prevalent across the country.  Shooting at firemen now?  Christ.



My mate is a Firey at a fairly ghetto bit of the town and they've often been called "fucking pigs" when they turn up to jobs. His Chief so annoyed with it once he said to one guy "it's a giant fucking red fire truck. We're not fucking cop you dickhead!" The guy just looked at him like he had a third head supposedly.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 14, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Scott Walker has activated the National Guard in response to the Milwaukee protests
> The Latest: Governor activates National Guard in Milwaukee



Put that place on lockdown.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 14, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> My mate is a Firey at a fairly ghetto bit of the town and they've often been called "fucking pigs" when they turn up to jobs. His Chief so annoyed with it once he said to one guy "it's a giant fucking red fire truck. We're not fucking cop you dickhead!" The guy just looked at him like he had a third head supposedly.



My Uncle is Milwaukee Firefighter.  He isn't in the house assigned to that district thankfully but about all he would tell me is "it's been a long night".  Completely ridiculous.  They won't respond until MPD secures the area.  Clearly it isn't enough anymore.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm surprised that with the amount of social media being put up by the perpetrators, that they haven't been fingered yet.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 14, 2016)

BuckysBadger24 said:


> My Uncle is Milwaukee Firefighter.  He isn't in the house assigned to that district thankfully but about all he would tell me is "it's been a long night".  Completely ridiculous.  They won't respond until MPD secures the area.  Clearly it isn't enough anymore.


They need to let the Ghetto burn.


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2016)

Nothing like domestic terrorism cloaked in the language of "protest."

If only Dr. King lived long enough to watch what his community has become, the living embodiment of Dennis Green's "who we thought they were" rant.

Look, this country has problems with race and while you can debate the causes, blame, and solutions I don't see how anyone can see we don't have racial problems in this country. I think there are plenty of guilty parties and these..."people" are certainly on the list. Congrats to them for feeding a stereotype or two along the path to "justice." Idiots, they don't care one damn bit about justice or equality.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> My mate is a Firey at a fairly ghetto bit of the town and they've often been called "fucking pigs" when they turn up to jobs. His Chief so annoyed with it once he said to one guy "it's a giant fucking red fire truck. We're not fucking cop you dickhead!" The guy just looked at him like he had a third head supposedly.




Most of you guys are probably too young to remember the race riots in the late '60s, but firefighters became targets. Sometimes fires were set deliberately to lure FFs into the zone. I guess because in the retarded view of these idiots the FFs are just another representation of The Man. One reason why American LaFrance started putting roofs on the cabs.



Standard TTP of rioters also seems to be burning and destroying businesses in their own neighborhoods.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> They need to let the Ghetto burn.



So the rest of us can subsidize the reconstruction. :wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 15, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> So the rest of us can subsidize the reconstruction. :wall:


No, let it fucking stay burned and let the assholes take a bus when they need food.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> No, let it fucking stay burned and let the assholes take a bus when they need food.



And as far as I'm concerned they can police their own neighborhoods and see how _that_ works out. 

They hate the cops but the cops are the first people they call when the shit goes down...and when the cops come in and take appropriate action, they fucking riot. There's no right answer here if you're a cop. You're fucked no matter what you do and even if you do _nothing_ then they scream that you're not doing enough to protect them. Catch 22.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Honestly, I think they should max punishment every single person involved in criminal activity. If you stood there and watched it, you were part of it and you get smacked with the same max sentence. Pull the same shit they did with the bikers in Waco. Lock all their asses up, set max bail, and when prosecuting, no deals, no probation. Max fines, max jail time, and make it so fucking horrible that nobody is stupid enough to burn a business or bust cars up or rob and assault people. Just toss the damn book at them and put a major end to it. Once word gets out that these guys are sitting in jail on million dollars bail, and getting tagged with $10k+ in fines, restetution for damages and 10 years in prison. There won't be so many willing to fuck shit up anymore.

I know states very on UoF, here in Texas deadly force is authorized to protect property, especially at night. I say open up on the fuckers, they start burning down/looting the local gas station, CVC, etc. Bust those patrol rifles out and drop about 5 of them.

Fuck those assholes, I'm fresh out fucks to give for the BLM movement. They keep burning their own community over shit bags being killed for being shit bags, and I'm supposed to care? Yeah fucking right...I'm leaning the other direction real fucking fast.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a feeling that shooting a bunch of protesters would not help things in the slightest.

Also, are we now lumping in all black violence under the heading of "BLM stuff"?  That's a little disingenuous, don't you think?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2016)

Look, hard-working middle-class black people are not taking part in this shit, they are not the ones trying to find white people to beat up. These are inner-city thugs who never waste the slightest opportunity to riot, burn and loot. And they are whipped up by rabble-rousing community "leaders" and activists who like to see their own mugs on TV.


----------



## CDG (Aug 15, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I have a feeling that shooting a bunch of protesters would not help things in the slightest.



Oh no?  Seems like more cops would be alive today if certain protestors were shot.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2016)

CDG said:


> Oh no?  Seems like more cops would be alive today if certain protestors were shot.




Martial Law. Looters and arsonists will be shot on sight. It wasn't that many years ago that these kinds of orders were sometimes given to National Guard troops. It quiets things down pretty quick.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 15, 2016)

It reminds me of LA, and Detroit back in the 60's. To me, this has a more organized, deadlier feel to it than it did back then. It is a shame that we have lost all that ground. What happened to bring us back to the 60's? How did we become so split once again? Something, or someone has driven a huge wedge right down through the middle of our nation. All the work Dr. Martin Luther King did to sell, and make   non-violence work, has been tossed aside, who did that, and why? Is there someone with leadership ability, that can stand up and work to put a stop to all this?

There is a position that has been filled, that should stand up and call for calm, and peace. We have the position of POTUS. All I have heard is how "Trevon Martin could have been my son". I have heard that it is a matter of gun control. We need some leadership, and an articulate ability to call for calm and peace, just for this next week. I do not think our POTUS can, or even plans to make a plea for peace and calm. So......this will go on. There is also the threat from radical Middle Eastern influence that is a worry for our nation. We are living in a very dangerous time, and we are doing so without any insight or leadership at the national level.

My $.02.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 15, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Also, are we now lumping in all black violence under the heading of "BLM stuff"?  That's a little disingenuous, don't you think?



BLM and many of its supporters are the equivalent of "moderate Muslims", standing back and saying very little about their extremist brothers... because, quietly, they'd pick the extremists' side. If it came down to picking a side, that is. They never _fully_ condemn any of this shit. What are they posting on social media right now? Oh, just some shit about the Black Panthers, when they're not busy idolising Mike 'thug' Brown.


----------



## Brill (Aug 15, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It reminds me of LA, and Detroit back in the 60's. To me, this has a more organized, deadlier feel to it that it did back then. It is a shame that we have lost all that ground. What happened to bring us back to the 60's? How did we become so split once again? Something, or someone has driven a huge wedge right down through the middle of our nation. All the work Dr. Martin Luther King did to sell, and make   non-violence work, has been tossed aside, who did that, and why? Is there someone with leadership ability, that can stand up and work to put a stop to all this?
> 
> There is a position that has been filled, that should stand up and call for calm, and peace. We have the position of POTUS. All I have heard is how "Trevon Martin could have been my son". I have heard that it is a matter of gun control. We need some leadership, and an articulate ability to call for calm and peace, just for this next week. I do not think our POTUS can, or even plans to make a plea for peace and calm. So......this will go on. There is also the threat from radical Middle Eastern influence that is a worry for our nation. We are living in a very dangerous time, and we are doing so without any insight or leadership at the national level.
> 
> My $.02.



As a nation, we haven't progressed since 1965? 50 years and two generations later, we've not changed our opinions? Sad indeed.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 15, 2016)

This comment... hah.
_
"so a black criminal thug pointed a stolen gun at black police officer, got shot by that black officer, who was protecting a black neighborhood, and black residents responded by burning down their own neighborhood, because Black Lives Matter."_


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 15, 2016)

lindy said:


> As a nation, we haven't progressed since 1965? 50 years and two generations later, we've not changed our opinions? Sad indeed.



There were huge, scary riots at night. The Watts area of LA, Ca was business after business looted then burned. At night, Watts was pretty much a free fire zone. The same thing was going on in Detroit. Huge racial riots, fires, shooting, looting. Federal troops were called up frequently. College campuses were hotbeds of unrest, and National Guard troops were deployed there too, with one student shot dead at Kent State, Oh. 

Looking at the scene in Milwaukee, was exactly like the riots and unrest of the 60's.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> There were huge, scary riots at night. The Watts area of LA, Ca was business after business looted then burned. At night, Watts was pretty much a free fire zone. The same thing was going on in Detroit. Huge racial riots, fires, shooting, looting. Federal troops were called up frequently. College campuses were hotbeds of unrest, and National Guard troops were deployed there too, with one student shot dead at Kent State, Oh.
> 
> Looking at the scene in Milwaukee, was exactly like the riots and unrest of the 60's.



I was one of those federal troops called up for riot duty at the political conventions in Miami in '72. 2/6 Marines and 82nd Airborne. And we were very disappointed we didn't get to go in and kick some ass. If we had a president who had some decisive leadership qualities, 2/6 and an Airborne Brigade would be on their way to Milwaukee right now. And if they got deployed every time this shit happened the message would get through that it would not be tolerated and order will be restored by force if necessary.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I have a feeling that shooting a bunch of protesters would not help things in the slightest.
> 
> Also, are we now lumping in all black violence under the heading of "BLM stuff"?  That's a little disingenuous, don't you think?



One of the real issues I have debating stuff with you, is the way you attempt to twist wording and meaning. Where did I state that all black violence is because BLM. This thread is about the Milwaukee protest and riots, which is a result of the Ferguson effect, which was pretty well started in conjuction with BLM. BLM are the fuck heads who called for dead cops. BLM rallys is where police officer have been ambushed and killed. So no I don't think it is disingenuous to assert that BLM is a hostile group with hostile intent towards LE and the community in which they protest. What I do think is disingenuous is people failing to realize these things, and continuing to defend a group that has obviously proven itself to support murder and violence towards not only people of other races, but the law enforcement, FIRE/EMS community as well.

Deathy, if you can't even see that, I don't know what we can talk about. I tried to see it from a middle ground POV, the damaged property, assaults and killings that continue to take place just keep telling something way different. And fuck that, I believe in law an order, I believe in being able to walk down the street with out being jumped for being white, or having property destroyed. Fuck BLM, they are not the solution,  they are the fucking problem...


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 15, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> One of the real issues I have debating stuff with you, is the way you attempt to twist wording and meaning. Where did I state that all lack violence is because BLM. This thread is about the Milwaukee protest and riots, which is a result of the Ferguson effect, which was pretty well started in conjuction with BLM. BLM are the fuck head who called for dead cops. BLM rallys is where police officer have been ambushed and killed. So no don't think it is disingenuous to assert that BLM is a hostile group with hostile intent towards LE and the community in which they protest. What I do think is disingenuous is people failing to realize these things, and continuing to defend a group that has obviously proven itself to support murder and violence towards not people of other races, but the law enforcement, FIRE/EMS community as well.
> 
> Deathy, if you can't even see that, I don't know what we can talk about. I tried to see it from a middle ground POV, the damaged property, assaults and killings that continue to take place just keep telling something way different. And fuck that, I believe in law an order, I believe in being able to walk down the street with out being jumped for being white, or having property destroyed. Fuck BLM, they are not the solution,  they are the fucking problem...


That's fair.  I meant the statement to be a broader point about some of the statements made in this thread, but didn't specifically say that, which is my fault.\

Buuuuuuuuut then you went ahead and proved my point.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> That's fair.  I meant the statement to be a broader point about some of the statements made in this thread, but didn't specifically say that, which is my fault.\
> 
> Buuuuuuuuut then you went ahead and proved my point.



LMAO, nicely played.

I can almost garantee we will not find common ground on this issue. I get there is a need for reforms in the laws we have and the way they are enforced.  I just don't see where BLM is helping that cause in anyway shape or form and honestly believe it's having the reverse effect.

But sticking with this thread, the meme that Rapid posted with the comments, pretty well reflect the reality of the situation.  This is not rational "we're upset over the death of another black man" protests. This is simply "we got a reason and now we gonna act a fool".


----------



## Brill (Aug 15, 2016)

Rapid said:


> This comment... hah.
> _
> "so a black criminal thug pointed a stolen gun at black police officer, got shot by that black officer, who was protecting a black neighborhood, and black residents responded by burning down their own neighborhood, because Black Lives Matter."_



Wonder if the movement will help the neighborhood rebuild and renew like a Phoenix?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 15, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I have a feeling that shooting a bunch of protesters would not help things in the slightest.
> 
> Also, are we now lumping in all black violence under the heading of "BLM stuff"?  That's a little disingenuous, don't you think?


I always figured when people start committing acts of domestic terrorism, they lose the "protester" status. As for violence, pretty sure that there will always be segments of the population that will only respond to force. The way I see it. A shithead by any other name, is still a shithead. If people are going to act like predators, then they should be treated accordingly. Regardless of sex, race, nationality, gender preference, etc. 


Ocoka One said:


> Look, hard-working middle-class black people are not taking part in this shit, they are not the ones trying to find white people to beat up. These are inner-city thugs who never waste the slightest opportunity to riot, burn and loot. And they are whipped up by rabble-rousing community "leaders" and activists who like to see their own mugs on TV.


I can't agree more with this statement. At the end of the day, the people who get screwed are the kids and vulnerable families that are forced to reside in these areas.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> ...What happened to bring us back to the 60's? How did we become so split once again? Something, or someone has driven a huge wedge right down through the middle of our nation. All the work Dr. Martin Luther King did to sell, and make   non-violence work, has been tossed aside, _*who did that, and why?...*_




Entitlement. Driven by White Guilt. 

_At one time_ necessary legislation to overcome antiquated and racist ordinances and discriminatory practices which people eventually became dependent upon and which inflated like a roiling ball of black and orange napalm into the fucking much-abused 30-trillion dollar monster it now is. A Bizarro World Pavlovian experiment in which the relationship between stimuli just reinforces bad behavior and perpetuates the cycle of lawlessness with positive reinforcement for the loudest mob.


----------

